# April Fools Video Prank in Math Class



## Alex (13/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Andre (13/6/15)

Wow, so good. He has that class eating out of his hand. Very creative, a real teacher.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

